

Pirate Bay co-founder charged for hacker attack - Bootvis
http://www.thelocal.se/47376/20130416/#.UW6DQLWSKSp

======
Bootvis
That seem to some very serious charges and also a bit far fetched. I mean:
running the Pirate Bay _and_ doing very complicated hacks against high profile
targets is a lot of work...

